# Showing-need help PLEASE!!



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, i am planning on taking my foal to a foal show soon. she is nearly 6 months old and is halter broken. I was just wondering what i need to wear and what i should lead the foal in. bitless bridle-head coloured.ect


Also, some foals i have seen braided from the foal class and others not so what should i do here?

Do i need to give her a bath or anything?

Just can anyone give me a bit of information in the subject, as im not a great fan of showing myself. 

thanks


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

if your not a fan of showing why are you doing it? if its western dress in western show clothes, if english wear you english show clothes. the best way to determine the proper atire for the specific show is too ask or look around.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i mean ask people you know on the circut, or even ask the local tack shop.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okay, will do. 
i want to get my foal out and used to the show atmosphere, lol


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Depending on the size of the show and your geographical location, there are a lot of options as far as what to lead the foal in. I hear in Britain there are things called "foal slips" that look like browband snaffle bridles but without any bit attachments. Here in the US I generally see foals in foal-sized leather halters with matching leather strap leads (no chain, just a snap under the foal's chin).

For braiding, experiment at home, and see what shows the foal to the best advantage. If she is not as developed through the neck, maybe leaving her mane loose would be your best bet. Many foals _hate_ having their tails braided and will jump and dance because it feels wierd, so if you plan on braiding her tail, "train" her to be used to it before show day. If you're showing western style, banding her mane QH fashion would probably be a good idea.

As far as what you should wear, that depends on what style class- English or western. It doesn't really matter, I would show her whatever style she will eventually be ridden. If western, a silver show halter is a good idea, but you won't be penalized for plain leather.

A bath is a good idea, unless it's really cold. I can usually get my horses sparkly clean (except their white legs) with a good brushing.

Good luck!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I would suggest, if you can, to go to exactly the type of show you are planning on bringing the horse to and watching. Watch all the classes that strike your interest, and make a list of things to be looking for. I know that in my showing experience, every circuit, breed, event, etc is VERY different!
Example: I went from showing in walk trot in the zone 4 APHA circuit when I was a kid, where saddles were $1400, you had to be dressed to the nines, your horse had to look like they had been groomed by Epona herself, etc... to a 4-H show circuit where the tack rarely had silver, you were expected to wear riding breeches or jeans and a plain shirt, your horse didn't really have to be groomed THAT well if you didn't have the time.. etc.
So, honestly if you can, go to shows and experience it first hand before you try to jump on in it!

Good luck!!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

my mate does youngstock and 1/2/3 year old ect. but her horse is 3 and hogged so i am goint to ask tthe judge when shes there. and i do english by the way


----------

